# women teaching women



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Whew! At the end of the day on the river here I finally found the nerve to encourage and help my GF Michele approach and dock alongside the floating docks at my YC. Slow and slower! I showed her how to allow for the momentum of the boat and how to "bump" into gear to bring her in slow as possible. then explained how you can to use reverse to stop the boat dead, and how the prop wash (to port on my boat) will almost always bring the transom over. It went well with no mishaps. 

Ladies have you had similar experiances teaching other ladies?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello,
I'm new here. Yesterday I took an old friend out with me on my Mariner 19 to cruise Quincy Bay. She is not a boat person at all. I taught her how to handle the jib sheets and by the end of the day it was second nature to her! It was much easier to teach her than it would be to teach my husband. I'm not even going there with him! LOL
Alice


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

I haven't really yet. We, as a couple, have taught other couples, but not specifically me teaching another woman. We hired a female captain when we first bought the boat to teach us a few levels of ASA aboard our own vessel and that was great because she was such a great teacher.


----------

